# Superman and Winnie the Pooh Harnesses!



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Here are two new harnesses I just added to my website! Hope you guys like them. Thanks for your orders!

Sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Great job, once again :thumbright:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Kari!!!

Sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

They are so cute! Nice job :wave:


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

awww that winnie the pooh one is adorable


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

cute


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

thats so cute i think i might invest!!!! I am loving the site yay!! xx


----------

